# Recipes



## Greg (Jun 8, 2004)

Thought this might make a good thread. Any other fellow cooks out there? Let's share some of our favorite recipes in this thread. No rules; anything goes - simple as well as complex recipes are welcome!

Here's a great chili recipe:



> *Chili*
> 
> 4 tomatoes - or 28 oz can of DelMonte Fresh Cut and Peeled Diced Tomatoes (or similiar)
> 1 lb ground beef
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2004)

What Greg said, except use ground Buffalo instead... you can get it at Market basket, right above the ostrich.

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 8, 2004)

Store-bought is weak - here's my recipe for *homemade BBQ sauce *that's easy and spicy:

1 big bottle ketchup (brand doesn't matter cuz you're just using it as a base)
1 small can tomato paste
3 oz. Liquid Smoke (Trader Joe's is great)
2 tbsp grated fresh ginger
1/2 bottle A1 sauce
4 big dashes of Tabasco
big pinch of salt
ground black pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients well and adjust amounts to taste.  Compare it to KC Masterpiece - about 1/4 the price and even better!


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2004)

Great one CM! Here's a parboil recipe that works great for ribs. Using your sauce might make it *really* good:


> Barbecue Ribs
> 
> Boil ribs for 15 minutes in:
> 
> ...


----------



## GrubTime (Jul 3, 2004)

*Cheese Enchiladas*

Cheese Enchiladas
INGREDIENTS
4 c. Monterey Jack, shredded
2 c. Cheddar, shredded
2 medium onions, chopped
1 c. sour cream or plain yogurt
1 c. chopped green bell pepper
3-15 oz. cans tomato sauce
4 T. chopped fresh parsley
1/2 t. dried oregano
20 flour tortillas
3 T. chili powder
3/4 t. ground cumin
1/2 t. pepper
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
PREPARATION
Grease dutch. Mix Monterey Jack, one cup Cheddar cheese, 1/2 onion (chopped), sour cream, parsley
and pepper. Spoon about 1/3-1/2 cup mixture onto each tortilla around filling and face seam side down.
Mix remaining ingredients except cheese. Pour over enchiladas. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake
until hot and bubbly. Serve about 20.
COOKING TIME: Approximately 30 minutes
DUTCH OVEN SIZE: 14 inc

GrubTime
http://www.packlitepro.com


----------



## Stephen (Jul 4, 2004)

Grilled cheese and kielbasa... mmmmmmmm.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2005)

Bump - another good old thread......

Any other BBQ freaks out there?  See Greg's ribs recipe above and my BBQ sauce recipe - yum......

Those new cable TV shows with the competing barbecue chefs make me salivate just thinking about it, and watching them is like delicious torture (does that make me REALLY sick??).

Anyway - let's hear more BBQ or other summer recipes....


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

Simple: Peel and rinse raw jumbo shrimp and marinate in olive oil, mined garlic (lots), kosher salt and cayenne pepper for at least 30 minutes. Grill. Yum.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2005)

Honey Mustard Curried Chicken

Throw some chunks of chicken in a baking dish. Mix it with some honey, mustard and curry powder. Bake

Doesn't get any simpler or delicious than that.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2005)

Marinate shrimp in dry sherry, a little lemon or lime juice, salt, pepper, garlic, and olive oil. Grill. Like Greg's, Yum.

My wife's favorite recipe of mine- stuffed porkchops. Get 1.5-2 inch thick butterfly porkchops, on or off bone, your choice (I like the bone). Cut a pocket inside (careful- don't butterfly it), and stuff with breadcrumbs, butter, garlic, parmesan cheese, salt and pepper (should be the consistency of Play-do). Close the hole with a toothpick. Drop in a NASA-hot cast iron skillet to brown one side, flip and toss in a 350 (or so) oven for 15-20 mintutes. Served up with garlic mashed potatoes, you've got some good eating. Just make sure your significant other eats it, too, or you'll get garliced to death.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2005)

I find ground veal tastier for chili.



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Thought this might make a good thread. Any other fellow cooks out there? Let's share some of our favorite recipes in this thread. No rules; anything goes - simple as well as complex recipes are welcome!
> 
> Here's a great chili recipe:
> 
> ...


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2005)

*You have to trust me....*

Noski's Thanksgiving Ham:
Ingredients:
Ham (the one with the bone in...)
Creamy Peanut Butter
Bacon
Cloves
Brown Sugar
Disposable pan for baking (note: when the brown sugar/pnt butter melt they will cook to a black mess in the bottom of your favorite roasting pan, so I use disposable)

Score the ham, insert whole cloves
Slather with peanut butter
Press in brown sugar
Drape with bacon
Secure bacon with toothpicks

Cover with foil and cook as directed, removing foil for last 30 minutes until bacon crisps up....

Remove from oven and pull bacon off and eat it while warm.  Let ham sit 10 minutes and slice. You can cut this with a spoon, and it has a slight nutty taste. You need a referee around the stove when the bacon gets pulled off.....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2005)

Peanut butter, huh? Never used that on a ham before.

Interesting.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Peanut butter, huh? Never used that on a ham before.
> 
> Interesting.



I never would have thought to put peanut butter on ham, sounds kinda good though...  Thanks noski, now I'm hungry! :roll:


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even mention the unreal pea soup you'll make with the broth from that ham bone....


----------



## nancie2k (Aug 31, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Simple: Peel and rinse raw jumbo shrimp and marinate in olive oil, mined garlic (lots), kosher salt and cayenne pepper for at least 30 minutes. Grill. Yum.



try adding a bit of lime juice to that marinade-also yummy 8)
and some minced fresh ginger


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

*Chicken and Penne a la Vodka*

This has become a real favorite in our house the past year or so. Now that it's cooling off, I decided to make it tonight which reminded me to post it here. Here goes:

1 lb. chicken breast, cubed in one inch chunks
1 lb. penne pasta
14 oz. can crushed tomato (buy 28 oz. can, freeze or refridge other half)
5 cloves crushed garlic
1 medium onion, diced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup vodka
1/2 cup fresh parmesan cheese
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons dried parsley
1 teaspoon kosher salt

Start heating water for pasta. Heat oil and butter in skillet. Add onion and garlic and cook 5 minutes. Add chicken, cook through. Add vodka, pepper, parsley and salt and simmer 10 minutes. Add tomatoes, heavy cream, and parmesan. The sauce should take on a salmon pink color. Cook pasta (don't overcook!) while simmering sauce. Drain pasta and mix pasta and sauce in pasta pot. Serve with italian bread.

A truly radical meal. Let me know if any of you try it. The chicken is a nice change from adding prosciutto which tends to make it too salty.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

You guys cook better than I do.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys cook better than I do.



No comment.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> This has become a real favorite in our house the past year or so. Now that it's cooling off, I decided to make it tonight which reminded me to post it here. Here goes:
> 
> 1 lb. chicken breast, cubed in one inch chunks
> 1 lb. penne pasta
> ...



me thinks you need more vodka.  if not in the sauce than in the glass next to your plate. :beer:  sounds good.  loves me some vodka sauce.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> me thinks you need more vodka.  if not in the sauce than in the glass next to your plate. :beer:  sounds good.  loves me some vodka sauce.



I think Greg does just fine at getting that extra alcohol into his system without your help.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No comment.



Coming from the guy who would happily eat boxed mac & cheese, frozen pizza, chicken nuggets, tator tots, corn dogs, or Lean Pockets every day.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Coming from the guy who would happily eat boxed mac & cheese, frozen pizza, chicken nuggets, tator tots, corn dogs, *AND* Lean Pockets every day.  :roll:



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry for not having accurate measurements.  no time to measure, ever!

combine in a bowl:
grill or smoke corn on the cob - cut the kernels off the cob and let cool
diced tomato
diced shallot
diced avocado
diced jalapeno
cilantro

in another bowl combine:
olive oil
lime juice
lime zest
honey
salt
pepper

toss mixture with dressing.  let it sit in the fridge a bit so the flavors can come together.  makes a great side dish.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 27, 2008)

I love tator tots!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Coming from the guy who would happily eat boxed mac & cheese, frozen pizza, chicken nuggets, tator tots, corn dogs, or Lean Pockets every day.  :roll:



brian eats like a 12 yr old.  :lol:  sev, i think you left chuckles off that list.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I love tator tots!



they do rock.  let them cook a wee bit longer so they get nice and crispy. 

napolean, give me some of your tots!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> they do rock.  let them cook a wee bit longer so they get nice and crispy.
> 
> napolean, give me some of your tots!



I like to put em under the broiler for a bit to really crispen them up.  Just did that tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Coming from the guy who would happily eat boxed mac & cheese, frozen pizza, chicken nuggets, tator tots, corn dogs, or Lean Pockets every day.  :roll:



Sounds good to me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

I also highly recommend Crispy Crowns, they're like a flatter version of tator tots and have a higher crisp to tender ratio.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> brian eats like a 12 yr old.  :lol:  sev, i think you left chuckles off that list.


Chuckles are for special occasions only.

Our 3 year old has a better developed palate than Brian does.  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I also highly recommend Crispy Crowns, they're like a flatter version of tator tots and have a higher crisp to tender ratio.



i am a big fan of the crowns as well, same reason as you.  its 6:40 and now i am craving crowns.


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i am a big fan of the crowns as well, same reason as you.  its 6:40 and now i am craving crowns.


Hit Burger King... I believe their "hash browns" are really Crispy Crowns under alias.


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright, I'll share a recipe since I derailed pretty badly with this thread.

But I don't really cook a whole lot and I deal with basically three kids to please taste-wise, so we're not gourmet around here.  This recipe came from allrecipes.com and is a hit with my family.  I've made it a couple of times and it's not bad.

*Baked Ziti*

INGREDIENTS 

    * 1 pound dry ziti pasta
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 1 pound lean ground beef _or bulk sausage_
    * 2 (26 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce
    * 6 ounces provolone cheese, sliced
    * 1 1/2 cups sour cream
    * 6 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
    * 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

   1. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add ziti pasta, and cook until al dente, about 8 minutes; drain.
   2. In a large skillet, brown onion and ground beef over medium heat. Add spaghetti sauce, and simmer 15 minutes.
   3. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Butter a 9x13 inch baking dish. Layer as follows: 1/2 of the ziti, Provolone cheese, sour cream, 1/2 sauce mixture, remaining ziti, mozzarella cheese and remaining sauce mixture. Top with grated Parmesan cheese.
   4. Bake for 30 minutes in the preheated oven, or until cheeses are melted.

_Note: I usually mix in the sour cream with the ziti and sauce, put 1/2 of that in the bottom of the baking dish, cover with slices of Provolone and 1/2 the mozzarella, then the other half of the ziti, then top with 1/2 the mozzarella and the Parmesan cheese.  And I almost always use MORE cheese than is called for._


----------



## noski (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone actually made any of the recipes posted? I am going to make Greg's opening chile (with yak burger if I can get to the Farmers' Market on Saturday) over the weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

noski said:


> Has anyone actually made any of the recipes posted? I am going to make Greg's opening chile (with yak burger if I can get to the Farmers' Market on Saturday) over the weekend.



I've made this (tator tots):


bvibert said:


> I like to put em under the broiler for a bit to really crispen them up.  Just did that tonight as a matter of fact.


But that's about the extent of my cooking.   Let us know how it turns out, I was wondering if Greg knew what he was talking about...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll go with 1 of my favorite dessert recipes.  It's basically the tollhouse cookie recipe that I've tweaked a bit over the years to make one tasty chocolate/peanut butter chip pan cookie.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees

In a seperate bowl,  combine:

2 1/4 cup white flour
1 regular sized package of instant vanilla pudding mix
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda

Sift the ingrediants together and set aside

In a mixing bowl, combine

1 cup softend butter or butter flavored Crisco Baking sticks
3/4 cup splenda white baking mix sugar
3/4 cup splenda brown baking mix sugar 
(Note "regular" white and brown sugar can be used to for extra calories  )
2 teaspoons of vanilla extract

Begin mixing, adding in 2 eggs as the ingredients are combined.

After the butter/sugar/vanilla/egg mixture has been thoroughly combined, begin adding in the flour mixture in 3 increments.

After the ingredients have been throughly mixed, add in 1 12oz. package of Nestle's chocolate/peanut butter chips (perfectly fine to use any flavored chip you want) and if desired 1/2 cup chopped walnuts.  Mix and then spread the batter into a pre greased 9" x 13" cake pan.

Bake for 18 to 21 minutes until golden brown.

Enjoy!

If I really have a chocolate craving, I've been known to frost the entire pan cookie with chocolate frosting   But often I find that a good old scoop of vanilla and some chocolate sauce are the perfect compliment!


----------



## noski (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> ...But often I find that a good old scoop of vanilla and some chocolate sauce are the perfect *compliment*!


  Say, I like your vanilla beans and your chocolate sauce is so rich and smooth.....:wink:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'll go with 1 of my favorite dessert recipes.  It's basically the tollhouse cookie recipe that I've tweaked a bit over the years to make one tasty chocolate/peanut butter chip pan cookie.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees
> 
> ...



Wowzers, my teeth hurt reading that. Sounds delish!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wowzers, my teeth hurt reading that. Sounds delish!



Hey, I tried to keep it "lower cal" by using Splenda instead of Sugar!  

Bottomline though, the more sugar I can get people to regularly consume, the more likely I am to be busy at work!


----------

